# 10 year old router



## satindemon4u (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok so.....

I think my router is 10 years old. I have some connection issues sometimes. As in, I will have internet and then it will die. Then come back. Is my dino router ready to go?

Yes, I have tried updating firmware. They stopped doing updates like 5 years ago for it LOL.

I have restarted and reset it also. So I am pretty sure it is because this thing is ancient. A little side note i suppose: I can only find like 2 servers on COD (pc). I think it is because this thing is so old it can handle that many requests.

New router needed? Or new modem? New something? lol

Thanks all.

EDIT: Router is a D-Link di-604

EDIT EDIT: Any good as far as an upgrade?...

NETGEAR WGR614 Wireless-G Broadband Router 802.11b...


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2011)

What kind of connection do you have? Can you connect the computer directly to the modem and see if anything changes? If the connection gets better then yes, new router. If it still is the same, new modem or talks with your ISP.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2011)

I've thrown out at least a dozen routers in just the last few years.  Get a good one,  something that can at least be flashed with dd-wrt.  Cheaper routers are just throw away....


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> What kind of connection do you have? Can you connect the computer directly to the modem and see if anything changes? If the connection gets better then yes, new router. If it still is the same, new modem or talks with your ISP.



I have cable inranets, pl0x. Lol. But really.

No I can't do a direct connection. When downloading I can get 1.2 mb/s. However like I said, when I try find a server, it freaks out.


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes you can. Make note of what the router has set in its WAN info, and make your computer's settings mirror that, then plug the computer directly into the modem while unplugging the router from it. It can be a bit fiddly and a bit of a pain in the arse. A friend of mine had cable internet and he had to reset the modem in order for any new device to get a connection even with cloned WAN settings, so try that too. Not all NICs can clone MAC addresses and such, so you really might not be able to.

If you're talking about an integrated modem/router... well that's another story


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 1, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Yes you can. Make note of what the router has set in its WAN info, and make your computer's settings mirror that, then plug the computer directly into the modem while unplugging the router from it. It can be a bit fiddly and a bit of a pain in the arse. A friend of mine had cable internet and he had to reset the modem in order for any new device to get a connection even with cloned WAN settings, so try that too. Not all NICs can clone MAC addresses and such, so you really might not be able to.
> 
> If you're talking about an integrated modem/router... well that's another story



I cant connect directly, as in literally. -.-

Like, I don't have the resources to do it. Nor can i just pick up everything and move it around.


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2011)

If it's a decade old, it's gonna be a big bag of issues, isn't it? I recommend getting a new one made by a decent brand, such as Netgear and be done with it.

What's the make and model of it, by the way? You should always put this so people can help you better.


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2011)

Build a small computer inside the old case and use it as an emulator machine.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> If it's a decade old, it's gonna be a big bag of issues, isn't it? I recommend getting a new one made by a decent brand, such as Netgear and be done with it.
> 
> What's the make and model of it, by the way? You should always put this so people can help you better.



d-link di-604.

They stopped making updates for the firmware back in like...05'? lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2011)

ive had better experience with Netgear than Linksys


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 14, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> ive had better experience with Netgear than Linksys



So what about the one I mentioned in the op


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I would say try diff cables, then directly hook into modem n then back into router n see if any difference occurs. Course I know D-Links quality may have went up over years, but at the time urs was made the quality wasnt there per se. To tell you truth its time for an upgrade...


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 15, 2011)

Alright sounds good.

Was thinking of getting a wireless router because right now the connections go like so...

Router-->Wireless router(or switch, not sure, all I know is it's wireless)
Router-->Couple other computers
Router-->My switch-->my computer and a couple of other computers.


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2011)

Most routers are wireless nowadays and they're very useful, so getting one is a no-brainer.

Netgear is a very good brand, although there are others.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 15, 2011)

Is the router the one handling the DHCP ?or are you allowing something else in your configuration to do it?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> Most routers are wireless nowadays and they're very useful, so getting one is a no-brainer.
> 
> Netgear is a very good brand, although there are others.



Such as?


----------



## tritron (Sep 18, 2011)

There number of inexpensive routers such as e2000 35 on newegg or e3000 both work great no issues streaming 1080


----------

